
Ray Kurzweil’s ‘singularity’ prediction supported by prominent AI scientists - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ray-kurzweils-singularity-prediction-supported-by-prominent-ai-scientists
======
blacksqr
Meanwhile, just a few submissions down on Hacker News: "About Moore’s Law –
it’s dead"

